# Mizpah



## tug (May 26, 2007)

I wonder if any of you guys have any knowledge of a steam tug called MIZPAH. Apparently she sank inside North Woolwich Pier on the Thames possibly about 1932. Any info gratefully received.


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Probably not much help, but found a mention of it on Newham Council Web site forum which pointed to at reference to Mizpah at

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/static/assets...ateway/Chapter 12/Appendices/Appendix 12G.pdf 

look at item 640 near the bottom


----------



## tug (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for that David. Info has now come to light and the details are at http://apps.newham.gov.uk/Forums/localhistory/start.pl?#37330


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

At least that ties up that loose end !


----------

